# Snail identification



## swae (May 16, 2016)

Hi,

I had a mystery snail in my betta tank (sadly, no longer with us) and also added a small plant that I hadn't quarantined (dwarf anubias), so I'm not sure what the origin is of my new little shelled friends, but I'd love it if someone can help me to identify them. 

Are they friend or foe? 

I've found 5 in the tank so far (I've pulled them out and put them in their own tank for now) and they're still pretty small but growing very rapidly. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

It looks like a Ramshorn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramshorn_snail


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

I concur ramshorn. Leopard ramshorns, to be more specific.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, its a ramshorn snail-one of my favorites! My most favorite though is the blue leopard ramshorn with pink body variety.


----------

